# article in The Times 19/04 "How to stomach stress" about probiotics



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

There's an article about stress and probiotics in The Times of today (19/04/2001) http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/0,,72-116525,00.html Anybody heard of the mentioned new probiotics?Fay


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

WOW! 2.5 lbs of bacteria!? That's almost 2% of my body weight!


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Not heard of this new product but Seven Seas are a well-known company in UK.Will e-mail the Times editor and ask for details of SS's research.KKat


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

My server and or computer started to misbehave after I posted the 1st message, have found out that the probiotics mentioned are in a multivitamin/mineral tablet (see http://www.multibionta.co.uk )Pity, because then it will be more difficult to try out (I for example shudder at anything with iron in it, gives me major D)Haven't found any studies or data on it on the internet yet.Fay [This message has been edited by Fay (edited 04-20-2001).][This message has been edited by Fay (edited 04-20-2001).]


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

These are the probiotics in Multibionica:Lactobacillus acidophillus PA 16/8, Bifodobacterium bifidum MF 20/5, Bifodobacterium longum SP 07/3 10 MILLION SHELF-STABLE PROBIOTICS Unfortunately not the L. Plantarum or L.Casei for which some favourable test results are available.KKatSeeking accurate info ...


----------

